# Mario Paint!



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who's had a ton of fun with Mario Paint before. Check out what you can do with a SNES game:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

So does this have a MIDI card/player connected to it, or are you just illustrating pre-existing music?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, but those sounds are not from the original game...

I did have fun with that game as a kid, no matter how extremely primitive the painting and music options were. It would take a few years until we had a proper PC that could do a lot more.

The original game had a fixed set of sounds and very limited scoring options. But from limitations comes creativity...


----------

